# Why I sometimes cannot connect with Fedor



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

This also goes for Cro Cop. Skill wise, there is nothing FE is not good at. Personality wise, he's very humble, which matters to me. But at the same time, I don't mind a lil' Rampage Jackson bravado and shit talking. Fedor and Cro Cop do not offer bravado (_a la_ Jackson, Tito, Chuck, etc.) -- they are not trash talkers. Yet just because one does not offer bravado, it doesn't follow they're personalitiless. Like Fedor, Randy Couture is not a trash talker, and he is humble, but unlike Fedor, he has a personality. 

Is it because of the language barrier? Couture speaks English and Fedor doesn't? I think that's just one piece of the puzzle, but not all. Couture likes to smile a lot, which has nothing to do with languahe barrier, whereas Fedor is absolutely expressionless (even in his own photos). Hermes Franca has really bad English, but he's full of personality. Fedor being personalitiless is irrelevant for some, but not for _me_. A perfect record isn't everything to me. I will not automatically like a fighter the most simply because he has the best record. I sometimes need something more. Show me something Fedor -- crack a skull, and a joke too.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

when he comes to the ufc and learns english and mad owns show then u will see


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Cro Cop has shown some bravado, though. Like, in his fight with Herring, Cro Cop sticks his hand out toward a downed Herring as if to say "I'm sorry I'm kicking your ass, you want up, girly man?" Mirko's "I don't really care what this guy does" sayings give off a "I'm the best!" type vibe.

Fedor just oozes badassery. The guy doesn't really have bravado, but he has a killer vibe to him. Almost like a cyborg who's programmed to destroy.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

fedor doesnt need bravado he plays the intimidation game. he has a killer vibe sorta a essence about him


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

fedor's bravado is the whole, almost inhuman staleness to him. hes the stuff gi joe had nightmares about in the 80s. the whole russian i dont even blink thing is alot of the reason he is so interesting.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

You know, I thought about the whole 'emotionless' Fedor thing and came with a conclusion. It _seems_ he tries not to intimidate druing a staredown or pre-fight; but its his calmness that really drives everyone nuts and absolutely nervous. It IS a mindgame he plays, he is not just humble. He is fully aware of the reverse psychological effect his respectful ways have on his opponents, and uses them very well.


----------



## funkymunky (Jan 2, 2007)

im a lot like you where i dont care much about who has beaten who but what really matters is how much i enjoy watching them. ed herman might not be very successful yet but his personality reminds me of all of my friends so i just love watching him. 

with cro cop it is deffinately the language barrier thing, i became a huge fan of cro cop after seeing his subtitled documentary. he's basically a kid at heart. one example is he would knock on hotel doors in japan and when some1 would open the door cro cop would splash them in the face with a glass of water and then run away. all in good fun. just search for the documentary on youtube, deffinately worth the time.

with fedor im not a huge fan because i need the personality, but he reminds me of a greek god or sumthin. some ppl eat that up but i like watching fighters i have a personal connection with


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

he is just crazy. he plays mental games


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Aslong as they can back the trash talking im for it. I judge the fighter for what matters most, what they do in the ring/cage. 

Fedor is a total bad ass and sometimes wonder if he is actually human.


----------



## aGenius (Feb 5, 2007)

i guess its whatever floats your boat. i like fedor because on top of being a great fighter, he's a true martial artist. he's humble, always composed and yet still a stone cold killer.


----------



## khaldun007 (Oct 15, 2006)

same thing with crocop. he does not try to look angry or intimidate. he just stares at you with this blank look that says "i'm not impressed. let's just get this over with"


----------



## Kujo (Mar 4, 2007)

Cro Cop is quiet, but he does throw out the one liners occasionally like "right kick hospital, left kick cemetary." Classic!


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

What if Fedor is crazy like Shonie Carter in the house while filiming:
"The Ultimate Fighter 6: Ha Ha, We Bought Your Ass!" 

"It was like 3 a.m. and shit, we were all trying to get some sleep but Fedor was doing cannon balls off the roof....on to the front yard, not the pool, the f*cking front yard....and laughing like a banshee. Dana is going to be pissed when he sees those pot holes in the yard."
- Yoshida
TUF 6 Housemate


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

I like Fedor the way he is. Silent killer.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fedor also likes to punch dudes in the face. How can you not connect with that?


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Both Fedor and Mirko speak english, it may be broken but it is english. So it's not too much of a language barrier. 

I for like the fact that both are skilled and are the "silent killer" type. They go in and get the job done, that's why I like him. Imagine if Fedor started talking shit before every fight, alot of fans would be turned off and would want to see him lose, unlike now where people want Fedor to retire undefeated. Don't get me wrong, I'm a Rampage fan and I love the bravado of Jackson, he will beat Liddell and become champion. When they put the belt around his waist, he will look up and howl.  

I can always connect with Fedor.:thumbsup: *


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i don't think a fighter has any requirement to speak any language but his/her own. their fighting is all that matters, and unfortunatly, only in Americ do we assume that anyone worth listening to speaks english!

Fedor could talk in grunts and clicks and would still be the best fighter in the world!


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Fedor is by far my favorite fighter and its not because hes great, badass, and extremly dominant, its because of his blank face all the time and the fact that hes stone cold. He comes across as very respectful and nice yet scary as hell at the same time.

herton put it the best and I'd give him rep if I could.


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

Fedor is my favorite fighter, because of the way he is. That over the top crap means nothing to me. Fedor is the terminator he is like a machine.


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

I dont know about yall but I think fedor is kind of crazy...he's a quiet version of igor vovchanchin

I love his indiffernt look though


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

Russians have a very deep, harsh history and appear to be "cold" and "distant" because of it. It's just a emotionless, numb, cold, dark, no BS type culture. You can't expect a guy who comes from such a environment to turn into Tito reincarnate. 

I like him. He's got an appeal about him. Plus, he straight up, kicks some serious ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## bob (Jul 14, 2006)

tecnotut said:


> This also goes for Cro Cop. Skill wise, there is nothing FE is not good at. Personality wise, he's very humble, which matters to me. But at the same time, I don't mind a lil' Rampage Jackson bravado and shit talking. Fedor and Cro Cop do not offer bravado (_a la_ Jackson, Tito, Chuck, etc.) -- they are not trash talkers. Yet just because one does not offer bravado, it doesn't follow they're personalitiless. Like Fedor, Randy Couture is not a trash talker, and he is humble, but unlike Fedor, he has a personality.
> 
> Is it because of the language barrier? Couture speaks English and Fedor doesn't? I think that's just one piece of the puzzle, but not all. Couture likes to smile a lot, which has nothing to do with languahe barrier, whereas Fedor is absolutely expressionless (even in his own photos). Hermes Franca has really bad English, but he's full of personality. Fedor being personalitiless is irrelevant for some, but not for _me_. A perfect record isn't everything to me. I will not automatically like a fighter the most simply because he has the best record. I sometimes need something more. Show me something Fedor -- crack a skull, and a joke too.




any video outside of the ring fedor is constantly smiling...

as for the jokes part, i am preety sure it's cause fedor doesn't act like himself in front of a camera. 

cro cop is constantly joking. look at any documentary with him in or look at that program he did, switched jobs with a postman. hilarious. 

in the ring both are completely focused, can't blame them for that.


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

tecnotut said:


> This also goes for Cro Cop. Skill wise, there is nothing FE is not good at. Personality wise, he's very humble, which matters to me. But at the same time, I don't mind a lil' Rampage Jackson bravado and shit talking. Fedor and Cro Cop do not offer bravado (_a la_ Jackson, Tito, Chuck, etc.) -- they are not trash talkers. Yet just because one does not offer bravado, it doesn't follow they're personalitiless. Like Fedor, Randy Couture is not a trash talker, and he is humble, but unlike Fedor, he has a personality.
> 
> Is it because of the language barrier? Couture speaks English and Fedor doesn't? I think that's just one piece of the puzzle, but not all. Couture likes to smile a lot, which has nothing to do with languahe barrier, whereas Fedor is absolutely expressionless (even in his own photos). Hermes Franca has really bad English, but he's full of personality. Fedor being personalitiless is irrelevant for some, but not for _me_. A perfect record isn't everything to me. I will not automatically like a fighter the most simply because he has the best record. I sometimes need something more. Show me something Fedor -- crack a skull, and a joke too.


I dont think that it really matters because MMA is not a personality contest. But Ive seen some behind the scenes stuff of Fedor and he seems to have plenty of personality. Ive seen him joking around backstage and also having fun at an amuesment park with the Pride execs. Though when he was on the rides his expression was the same as always. :thumbsup: You could tell that he is full of personality and would be a fun guy to hang around with. And that goes for Mirko too. He is always pulling pranks and jokes on people and always laughing and having a good time. Just, in the ring, they are all business.


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

fedor and cro cop have personality but its an eastern european trait to be subdued and respectful but i have seen cro cop clown about on a few ocasions and the way fedoer prepares for a fight isg reat every one else is pumped up banging the pads and fedor is sitting playing cards


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

Damone said:


> Cro Cop has shown some bravado, though. Like, in his fight with Herring, Cro Cop sticks his hand out toward a downed Herring as if to say "I'm sorry I'm kicking your ass, you want up, girly man?" Mirko's "I don't really care what this guy does" sayings give off a "I'm the best!" type vibe.
> 
> *Fedor just oozes badassery.* The guy doesn't really have bravado, but he has a killer vibe to him. Almost like a cyborg who's programmed to destroy.


Nice way to put it:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

Nothing but fighting matters in the ring. If you care about personality watch the WWE.


----------



## nemsist221 (Feb 25, 2007)

personality is practically only used to build a fanbase


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

not to compare a streetfight to MMA

but ill tell you one thing..im 10x more scared of a guy who looks at you silently with a blank cold stare then the guy who runs around saying "YO **** YOU DOG...YOU AINT SHIT...blah blah blah"

still waters run deep


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

No MMA needs the over-the-top WWE charisma or anything close to it, but charisma adds to a fighter's aura and legend. and helps put on a good show. 

Muhmmad Ali, e.g., was globally liked not simply because of his fighting skills, but also because of his charisma. Charisma does _not_ have to be trash-talking bravado. Randy Couture is the kind of guy who shakes your hand and give one a wink with a smile, rather than thumps his chest and stare one down, yet he's still charismatic, and that's why he's the best spokesman/fighter for making MMA mainstream. Fedor's fighting is _par exelleance_, but he has zero charisma. I know for many of you that's an irrelevancy, but I'm just giving people explanations I sometimes (not al the time) cannot connect with Fedor on a personal level.

EDIT:

Just want to add that someone paraphrased Barnett's interview by making a thread about Barnett's thoughts about PRIDE, and here's a paraphrased line that caught my attention: "Fans don't want to watch just the fights, they want to see the personality and the character of the individuals in a fight."


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> Cro Cop has shown some bravado, though. Like, in his fight with Herring, Cro Cop sticks his hand out toward a downed Herring as if to say "I'm sorry I'm kicking your ass, you want up, girly man?" Mirko's "I don't really care what this guy does" sayings give off a "I'm the best!" type vibe.
> 
> *Fedor just oozes badassery. The guy doesn't really have bravado, but he has a killer vibe to him. Almost like a cyborg who's programmed to destroy*.


"What's your favorite color?"


Fedor: "Fedor doesn't have a favorite color."


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Some dude posted these 2 links a lil while ago, one had a picture of Fedor sitting on a swing when he was a baby --No expression what-so-ever, the other picture was of Fedor holding his child and again completly expressionless, just his nature I guess.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> Some dude posted these 2 links a lil while ago, one had a picture of Fedor sitting on a swing when he was a baby --No expression what-so-ever, the other picture was of Fedor holding his child and again completly expressionless, just his nature I guess.


I posted the links because someone suggsted that Fedor's the type that would physically snap at someone upon hearing PRIDE was bought out. The pictures show he's calm, family type of guy who wouldn't snap like that: http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/10840-fedors-feelings-pride.html#post142684

Personally, I think he's a super nice guy. That quality, despite his lack of charisma, is what makes me connect with him many times.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Fedor reminds me alot of Alexander the Great or Julius Ceasar. Someone who has never lost a battle and is looked almost like a living god. If you see someone go into battle against tough foes over and over again and he continues to to comes out on top, it makes you think "man this guy is different than the rest of us" and it intrigues you and it kinda sucks you in to this mythical character. I dunno I kinda rambled but thats why hes my favorite fighter


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Fedor reminds me alot of Alexander the Great or Julius Ceasar. Someone who has never lost a battle and is looked almost like a living god. If you see someone go into battle against tough foes over and over again and he continues to to comes out on top, it makes you think "man this guy is different than the rest of us" and it intrigues you and it kinda sucks you in to this mythical character. I dunno I kinda rambled but thats why hes my favorite fighter


I know what you mean. Fedor is a very admirable fighter, the most admirable second to CC as far as MMA is concerned. That's just my opinion of course but I think it has a lot to do with the environment they grew up in and where they continue to live in.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

It's sort of sad that untalented idiots like Paris Hilton get all the glory, and Fedor is just sort of ignored by the media. People, Fedor may be from another planet. Shouldn't you broadcast it?

Forget it, let Fedor get admired by the people who have dug him for a long while.

He is not human. We all knew this. We have known this for a while.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

I saw Fedor smile in a video on youtube. He was walking down a hallway before his fight with Cro Cop, and for a second he cracked a smile. It was cool.

Fedor is not personalityless. If anything he is like... Ivan Drago, but more kind. He is very nice and humble. IMO someone with NO personality is Ken Shamrock.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

machines dont have personailties


----------

